# torque tune blade rest



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

If I torque bow to right {stabilizer right }arrow goes to left torque bow left {stabilizer to left }arrow goes right 

do I move rest back or forward rest right how is only back from grip half inch Thanks for info


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

From the horses mouth (Jesse interview):

Jesse Broadwater - sight bow in…. then draw back, and torque bow, and shoot, if arrow hits the way your stabilizer was pointed when torques, the rest needs to come back…. if it goes opposite, it needs to go forward… really that simple

edit: complete interview http://archerytalkblog.com/?p=42976


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

good info


----------

